# New gsd puppy



## Bstapley

i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do


----------



## Hatch

Can you post a picture? 



Bstapley said:


> i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Have you seen the parents?

If you bought him you did not adopt him.

Collies are as tall as Shepherds as per written breed standards. 

What does your puppy weigh?


----------



## vonbergman

Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?

I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.

Is it possible they lied to you about age? 

The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.

What did vet say about those spots?

*Unethical Breeders*
When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:






German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders


Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.




www.gsdca.org


----------



## JunoVonNarnia

Is he the runt of the litter? Do you know?


----------



## LuvShepherds

He’s cute but doesn’t look 9 weeks. Does the vet think he is? You can’t always tell adult size from their puppy weight. At 8 weeks my puppy weighed 13 lbs and he was small until he hit his teens, then got larger than the breeder thought he would.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

He's cute but he does look like he has a touch of mange.


----------



## Bstapley

vonbergman said:


> Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?
> 
> I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.
> 
> Is it possible they lied to you about age?
> 
> The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.
> 
> What did vet say about those spots?
> 
> *Unethical Breeders*
> When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders
> 
> 
> Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gsdca.org


The parents names are
Sire is slate alma von glenn hirshfeld dn53104505

Dam is spatzel smokeyhil hirshfeld Dn50321509


----------



## Bstapley

Bstapley said:


> The parents names are
> Sire is slate alma von glenn hirshfeld dn53104505
> 
> Dam is spatzel smokeyhil hirshfeld Dn50321509


The vet said he was healthy just small


----------



## Bstapley

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Is he the runt of the litter? Do you know?


I think he was do u think he will get to full adult size gsd


----------



## vonbergman

Bstapley said:


> The vet said he was healthy just small


Yo B,

If the vet says he's healthy and you think he was the runt, you're probably going to be alright.

Most runts catch up and grow to be normal or bigger size. If you do a search on this site, using the tool bar at the top, there are many threads discussing this.

Anyways, you got a cute puppy and I hope all the best for you two. 💪


----------



## UnlimitedGSD

wow - what a breeder.... the size your dog will be is the least of your problems...


----------



## LuvShepherds

I found their website but I don’t see any pedigrees. 40 females. If the vet says the dog is alright don’t worry about size now.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia

Bstapley said:


> I think he was do u think he will get to full adult size gsd


Juno is the runt of her litter. I got her at 11 weeks. The breeder kept her back. At 12 weeks, she was what most normal GSDs are at 8 weeks, and then she was always behind in weight, but the gap kept getting smaller and smaller.

Today she is 6 months and 50 lbs so normal weight. But I think she's going to be a big girl. 

The vet did say she was small, but he said otherwise she was healthy. She has no health issues and I think her development is normal as far as I can tell, but she's my first puppy. So I'm not very experienced in my opinion.


----------



## Bstapley

vonbergman said:


> Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?
> 
> I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.
> 
> Is it possible they lied to you about age?
> 
> The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.
> 
> What did vet say about those spots?
> 
> *Unethical Breeders*
> When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders
> 
> 
> Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gsdca.org





vonbergman said:


> Yo B,
> 
> If the vet says he's healthy and you think he was the runt, you're probably going to be alright.
> 
> Most runts catch up and grow to be normal or bigger size. If you do a search on this site, using the tool bar at the top, there are many threads discussing this.
> 
> Anyways, you got a cute puppy and I hope all the best for you two. 💪


Thank you very much u seem very knowledgeable what do u think about dog food what do u think i should feed him to get his bones strong


----------



## Amshru

Elva was tiny at that age and at 5 years has caught up to be a fairly standard 58 pounds, so if he's healthy and you're in touch with your vet, you should be fine. I started Elva on Orijen Large Puppy, but eventually we moved to raw.


----------



## vonbergman

Bstapley said:


> Thank you very much u seem very knowledgeable what do u think about dog food what do u think i should feed him to get his bones strong


Thanks, I'm just a simple German Shepherd lover that is still learning too. And I think you give me too much credit lol.

It really depends on your budget and how much you are willing to spend. Some people will tell you to feed raw and that is great if you know exactly what you're doing. However, at this point I would keep things simple and feed the best quality kibble dog food you can afford. I would follow the feeding instructions on the bag and feed the puppy twice a day. You don't want the puppy to grow too fast. It is better to have the dog a little lean versus over weight. Every week just feel along the side of the dog with your hands and you should be able to feel the last couple of ribs. If you see the dog is a little too chunky just cut a little back on the dog food and conversely, if a little too lean give him more food.

You could also give him some treats a couple times a day of some meat (or whatever) if you want. If you do give him treats I would take that opportunity to start training him into sit positions and other basic commands.

I think if you want an exact recommendation on the brand of dog food that would be best, perhaps you can tell us what brands are readily available to you locally, in your budget, and then others can tell you which one is better.

I'm not in USA, but someone I know there uses "Victor Hi Pro Plus" for little puppies to adults without any issues and they recommend it too. And from what I understand that is a mid tier food. There are also a few other brands that some other members may recommend to you as well. The most important thing is, if your dog is doing well on a particular brand without issues just keep sticking with it.

I think the calcium is a little high @ 2.39 % but like I said this person hasn't had problems with this food. Maybe some other members here will chime in.

The following price is from amazon.com just to give you an idea - 50 pounds should last close to two months:






Hi-Pro Plus | Super Premium | Victor Pet Food


One of our top selling formulas, VICTOR Hi-Pro Plus is a nutrient-dense, multi-meat formula packed with high levels of quality protein to support the nutritional needs of growing puppies, pregnant and lactating females, and high-performing dogs. With scie




victorpetfood.com


----------



## Sabis mom

Have your puppy checked out by a vet, and buy pet insurance now! Did you know that his father is blue?
Your pup is cute, enjoy him and stick around.


----------



## Bstapley

Sabis mom said:


> Have your puppy checked out by a vet, and buy pet insurance now! Did you know that his father is blue?
> Your pup is cute, enjoy him and stick around.


No i did not what do u mean by blue im new to gsd


----------



## Bstapley

vonbergman said:


> Thanks, I'm just a simple German Shepherd lover that is still learning too. And I think you give me too much credit lol.
> 
> It really depends on your budget and how much you are willing to spend. Some people will tell you to feed raw and that is great if you know exactly what you're doing. However, at this point I would keep things simple and feed the best quality kibble dog food you can afford. I would follow the feeding instructions on the bag and feed the puppy twice a day. You don't want the puppy to grow too fast. It is better to have the dog a little lean versus over weight. Every week just feel along the side of the dog with your hands and you should be able to feel the last couple of ribs. If you see the dog is a little too chunky just cut a little back on the dog food and conversely, if a little too lean give him more food.
> 
> You could also give him some treats a couple times a day of some meat (or whatever) if you want. If you do give him treats I would take that opportunity to start training him into sit positions and other basic commands.
> 
> I think if you want an exact recommendation on the brand of dog food that would be best, perhaps you can tell us what brands are readily available to you locally, in your budget, and then others can tell you which one is better.
> 
> I'm not in USA, but someone I know there uses "Victor Hi Pro Plus" for little puppies to adults without any issues and they recommend it too. And from what I understand that is a mid tier food. There are also a few other brands that some other members may recommend to you as well. The most important thing is, if your dog is doing well on a particular brand without issues just keep sticking with it.
> 
> I think the calcium is a little high @ 2.39 % but like I said this person hasn't had problems with this food. Maybe some other members here will chime in.
> 
> The following price is from amazon.com just to give you an idea - 50 pounds should last close to two months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Pro Plus | Super Premium | Victor Pet Food
> 
> 
> One of our top selling formulas, VICTOR Hi-Pro Plus is a nutrient-dense, multi-meat formula packed with high levels of quality protein to support the nutritional needs of growing puppies, pregnant and lactating females, and high-performing dogs. With scie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorpetfood.com


Thanks you again and for food im not concerned about price im more concerned with the health and well-being of my puppy


----------



## Bstapley

i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do


----------



## Hatch

Can you post a picture? 



Bstapley said:


> i just got a german shepherd puppy will n 9 wks old the 30th of may. I bought him from from Hirschfeld German Shepherds in ohio they are an AKC breeder. But wun i got home with him evey one i talk to tells me he is very small for his age and he has small feet even my vet said the same thing today . I have wanted a big beautiful gsd for a long time and finally had the means and opportunity to adopt one now i am worried i did not get wut i paid for. He is a cutie dog but dont get me rong but i need to know if i got wut i bargined for i have read about ppl breeding these mini gsd which arnt purebread there mixed with collies and other smaller dogs. Please help.... should i contact the akc or the place i got him from.... SMH I dont no wut to do


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Have you seen the parents?

If you bought him you did not adopt him.

Collies are as tall as Shepherds as per written breed standards. 

What does your puppy weigh?


----------



## vonbergman

Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?

I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.

Is it possible they lied to you about age? 

The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.

What did vet say about those spots?

*Unethical Breeders*
When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:






German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders


Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.




www.gsdca.org


----------



## JunoVonNarnia

Is he the runt of the litter? Do you know?


----------



## LuvShepherds

He’s cute but doesn’t look 9 weeks. Does the vet think he is? You can’t always tell adult size from their puppy weight. At 8 weeks my puppy weighed 13 lbs and he was small until he hit his teens, then got larger than the breeder thought he would.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

He's cute but he does look like he has a touch of mange.


----------



## Bstapley

vonbergman said:


> Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?
> 
> I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.
> 
> Is it possible they lied to you about age?
> 
> The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.
> 
> What did vet say about those spots?
> 
> *Unethical Breeders*
> When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders
> 
> 
> Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gsdca.org


The parents names are
Sire is slate alma von glenn hirshfeld dn53104505

Dam is spatzel smokeyhil hirshfeld Dn50321509


----------



## Bstapley

Bstapley said:


> The parents names are
> Sire is slate alma von glenn hirshfeld dn53104505
> 
> Dam is spatzel smokeyhil hirshfeld Dn50321509


The vet said he was healthy just small


----------



## Bstapley

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Is he the runt of the litter? Do you know?


I think he was do u think he will get to full adult size gsd


----------



## vonbergman

Bstapley said:


> The vet said he was healthy just small


Yo B,

If the vet says he's healthy and you think he was the runt, you're probably going to be alright.

Most runts catch up and grow to be normal or bigger size. If you do a search on this site, using the tool bar at the top, there are many threads discussing this.

Anyways, you got a cute puppy and I hope all the best for you two. 💪


----------



## UnlimitedGSD

wow - what a breeder.... the size your dog will be is the least of your problems...


----------



## LuvShepherds

I found their website but I don’t see any pedigrees. 40 females. If the vet says the dog is alright don’t worry about size now.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia

Bstapley said:


> I think he was do u think he will get to full adult size gsd


Juno is the runt of her litter. I got her at 11 weeks. The breeder kept her back. At 12 weeks, she was what most normal GSDs are at 8 weeks, and then she was always behind in weight, but the gap kept getting smaller and smaller.

Today she is 6 months and 50 lbs so normal weight. But I think she's going to be a big girl. 

The vet did say she was small, but he said otherwise she was healthy. She has no health issues and I think her development is normal as far as I can tell, but she's my first puppy. So I'm not very experienced in my opinion.


----------



## Bstapley

vonbergman said:


> Do you know what the parents name are? Pedigree?
> 
> I looked at your breeder's website and they appear to be back yard breeders. Actually, they look like a back yard puppy mill which is concerning because I see some spotting on your pups face which doesn't look right.
> 
> Is it possible they lied to you about age?
> 
> The first picture with you holding pup in car looks alright. I don't like that second picture.
> 
> What did vet say about those spots?
> 
> *Unethical Breeders*
> When you talk to breeders about their puppies, there are a few warning signs that you may be dealing with a disreputable, unethical, or irresponsible breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> German Shepherd Dog Club of America (GSDCA) - Unethical German Shepherd Puppy Breeders
> 
> 
> Selecting against unethical breeders for your German Shepherd Puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gsdca.org





vonbergman said:


> Yo B,
> 
> If the vet says he's healthy and you think he was the runt, you're probably going to be alright.
> 
> Most runts catch up and grow to be normal or bigger size. If you do a search on this site, using the tool bar at the top, there are many threads discussing this.
> 
> Anyways, you got a cute puppy and I hope all the best for you two. 💪


Thank you very much u seem very knowledgeable what do u think about dog food what do u think i should feed him to get his bones strong


----------



## Amshru

Elva was tiny at that age and at 5 years has caught up to be a fairly standard 58 pounds, so if he's healthy and you're in touch with your vet, you should be fine. I started Elva on Orijen Large Puppy, but eventually we moved to raw.


----------



## vonbergman

Bstapley said:


> Thank you very much u seem very knowledgeable what do u think about dog food what do u think i should feed him to get his bones strong


Thanks, I'm just a simple German Shepherd lover that is still learning too. And I think you give me too much credit lol.

It really depends on your budget and how much you are willing to spend. Some people will tell you to feed raw and that is great if you know exactly what you're doing. However, at this point I would keep things simple and feed the best quality kibble dog food you can afford. I would follow the feeding instructions on the bag and feed the puppy twice a day. You don't want the puppy to grow too fast. It is better to have the dog a little lean versus over weight. Every week just feel along the side of the dog with your hands and you should be able to feel the last couple of ribs. If you see the dog is a little too chunky just cut a little back on the dog food and conversely, if a little too lean give him more food.

You could also give him some treats a couple times a day of some meat (or whatever) if you want. If you do give him treats I would take that opportunity to start training him into sit positions and other basic commands.

I think if you want an exact recommendation on the brand of dog food that would be best, perhaps you can tell us what brands are readily available to you locally, in your budget, and then others can tell you which one is better.

I'm not in USA, but someone I know there uses "Victor Hi Pro Plus" for little puppies to adults without any issues and they recommend it too. And from what I understand that is a mid tier food. There are also a few other brands that some other members may recommend to you as well. The most important thing is, if your dog is doing well on a particular brand without issues just keep sticking with it.

I think the calcium is a little high @ 2.39 % but like I said this person hasn't had problems with this food. Maybe some other members here will chime in.

The following price is from amazon.com just to give you an idea - 50 pounds should last close to two months:






Hi-Pro Plus | Super Premium | Victor Pet Food


One of our top selling formulas, VICTOR Hi-Pro Plus is a nutrient-dense, multi-meat formula packed with high levels of quality protein to support the nutritional needs of growing puppies, pregnant and lactating females, and high-performing dogs. With scie




victorpetfood.com


----------



## Sabis mom

Have your puppy checked out by a vet, and buy pet insurance now! Did you know that his father is blue?
Your pup is cute, enjoy him and stick around.


----------



## Bstapley

Sabis mom said:


> Have your puppy checked out by a vet, and buy pet insurance now! Did you know that his father is blue?
> Your pup is cute, enjoy him and stick around.


No i did not what do u mean by blue im new to gsd


----------



## Bstapley

vonbergman said:


> Thanks, I'm just a simple German Shepherd lover that is still learning too. And I think you give me too much credit lol.
> 
> It really depends on your budget and how much you are willing to spend. Some people will tell you to feed raw and that is great if you know exactly what you're doing. However, at this point I would keep things simple and feed the best quality kibble dog food you can afford. I would follow the feeding instructions on the bag and feed the puppy twice a day. You don't want the puppy to grow too fast. It is better to have the dog a little lean versus over weight. Every week just feel along the side of the dog with your hands and you should be able to feel the last couple of ribs. If you see the dog is a little too chunky just cut a little back on the dog food and conversely, if a little too lean give him more food.
> 
> You could also give him some treats a couple times a day of some meat (or whatever) if you want. If you do give him treats I would take that opportunity to start training him into sit positions and other basic commands.
> 
> I think if you want an exact recommendation on the brand of dog food that would be best, perhaps you can tell us what brands are readily available to you locally, in your budget, and then others can tell you which one is better.
> 
> I'm not in USA, but someone I know there uses "Victor Hi Pro Plus" for little puppies to adults without any issues and they recommend it too. And from what I understand that is a mid tier food. There are also a few other brands that some other members may recommend to you as well. The most important thing is, if your dog is doing well on a particular brand without issues just keep sticking with it.
> 
> I think the calcium is a little high @ 2.39 % but like I said this person hasn't had problems with this food. Maybe some other members here will chime in.
> 
> The following price is from amazon.com just to give you an idea - 50 pounds should last close to two months:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi-Pro Plus | Super Premium | Victor Pet Food
> 
> 
> One of our top selling formulas, VICTOR Hi-Pro Plus is a nutrient-dense, multi-meat formula packed with high levels of quality protein to support the nutritional needs of growing puppies, pregnant and lactating females, and high-performing dogs. With scie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victorpetfood.com


Thanks you again and for food im not concerned about price im more concerned with the health and well-being of my puppy


----------

